# Old Toy's Remco's Swap Mobile Gift Set



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got this in a lot of sets I picked up at the last show. I never seen it before. Pretty cool though, battery operated and all the pieces are here. Someone took care of this baby. The battery box is spotless inside too. No paper work but everything else is accounted for. No date either, but i'd guess 65 or so???

Check it out.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I got this in a lot of sets I picked up at the last show. I never seen it before. Pretty cool though, battery operated and all the pieces are here. Someone took care of this baby. The battery box is spotless inside too. No paper work but everything else is accounted for. No date either, but i'd guess 65 or so???
> 
> Check it out.


yup, mid 60's...had 1 :wave:
had alot more buy-seperately add-ons 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba


----------

